# Friendly quail???



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

I just want to know how common is it to get a friendly quail without putting the effort into taming them. I have 6 button quail. 3 girls 1 boy and 2 im unsure of (i think 1 of each). The normal coloured female jumps up everynight to sit on the window sill of the flight which is in the shed. When I pull the curtain over at night I just scoop her up and put her on the floor and I thought it was just luck that she wasnt jumping away till yesterday when she was undoing my shoe laces and today she flew to the roof of the flight, sat on a ladder and climber onto my hand I put infront of her and just sat there blinking and moving her beak contently do you think she actually likes me lol all the rest are typically flighty.


----------



## BLACKTHROAT1 (Mar 2, 2008)

*quail*

a love wee quail. tame ones are brilliant. your one reminds me of wee peck RIP. he was a good friend for years used to take him with other animals to show children with special needs but unfortunately a wee lad with down syndrom never new his own strength and crushed him in his hands.

anyways good luck with your ones


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

ahem, I swear I do not know the person above! lol


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

have you got button quails? would love to see pictures, how similar looking are they to chinese? just wondering as they arnt related to quails at all


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> have you got button quails? would love to see pictures, how similar looking are they to chinese? just wondering as they arnt related to quails at all


I thought it was a UK and US name as opposed to a different breed.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the ops in in uk?
button quails arnt quails like japs/chinese etc.
they`re a different family and i think they have different feet with longer legs?
would love to see pics if thats what the op has.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I've seen the name interchangable throughout the net but then again just checked again and they've listed them as different latin names on different sites.

:lol2:

I think I'll try and get these little critters in the not to distant future for eggs and livefood, a feathered alterantive to the mice in the shed.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

which do ones do you mean to get? button quail that arnt quail or chinese painted quails that are quails

:lol2:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

God knows, little things that run around, jump and lay eggs.

:whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

cpq then :lol2:


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

I dont have pics at the mo, not into quails so couldnt tell you but the seller of these had hundreds of them and I didnt see a single one that looked like the chinese you see in pics. I have a white, really dark chocolate, 2 x dove grey, a pied and a normal one.


----------



## BLACKTHROAT1 (Mar 2, 2008)

*quail*

wee peck was blue


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> cpq then :lol2:


Picked up a 1.2 today, not CPQ but some pretty looking Italians.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

quadrapop said:


> I dont have pics at the mo, not into quails so couldnt tell you but the seller of these had hundreds of them and I didnt see a single one that looked like the chinese you see in pics. I have a white, really dark chocolate, 2 x dove grey, a pied and a normal one.


chinese come in a lot of different colours including all the one you`ve mentioned above
.....and the trouble with some of them is, you cant see the `bib` on the front of the males in whites etc, so you can come home with what looks
like a flock of hens only for ww3 to kick off in a week or two......



Whosthedaddy said:


> Picked up a 1.2 today, not CPQ but some pretty looking Italians.


cool, italians are posh coloured japanese, far steadier that chinese and the chicks dont commit suiside so easily when they hatch.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> cool, italians are posh coloured japanese, far steadier that chinese and the chicks dont commit suiside so easily when they hatch.


Cheers they are cute and eat for England?!!!

They also had some Californians, they're pretty but will see how this husbandry goes first before taking the next step.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

calis would be happier with more flying room than japs, so a flight with perches in would be better.

japs you can basically keep like a rabbit in a hutch and run, and feed them like chickens, lol.


----------

